# Garmin Edge 1040



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

How come there is no thread about this yet? It's been out for two days already! 








Garmin Edge® 1040 | Cycling Computer with GPS


Edge® 1040 is a GPS cycling computer with multi-band GNSS, up to 70 hours of battery life, stamina insights, ride type-specific maps & navigation.




www.garmin.com





From the few reviews I read/watched thus far, Garmin mostly nailed it this time - minus the price tag, which is ridiculous completely out of the charts.









Garmin Edge 1040 (with Solar) In-Depth Review


With Garmin’s introduction of the Edge 1040 Series they’ve become the first GPS bike computer to not only add solar panels to it, but also add multiband GNSS, dramatically increasing the accuracy of the GPS tracks – especially in tougher




www.dcrainmaker.com


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

I have one coming. Will be here today.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

There _is_ a thread. But @TheWitness34 's "what GPS" thread.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Not about this one.
I feel like a brand new flagship device released several years after the previous one should have its own thread.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Is this an indicator there’s an 840 coming soon? That’s my real interest.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Octopuss said:


> Not about this one.
> I feel like a brand new flagship device released several years after the previous one should have its own thread.


This is the thread. It contains discussion about this GPS. Including the DC Rainmaker review link.

Looking for GPS for tail riding | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com)

People used to make release/announcement threads about these things, but interest has waned.



Dkayak said:


> Is this an indicator there’s an 840 coming soon? That’s my real interest.


An 840, or even a 540. I expect next year, probably. But yeah, that's where my interest is. Still, the new UI and processing speed interest me quite a bit. The solar part, a little bit. I've always wanted a little more battery life, and adding a solar screen definitely boosts battery life without making a chunkier device with a bigger battery. Unfortunately it adds notable cost. I wonder how much that would be on a non-touch screen.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Harold said:


> This is the thread. It contains discussion about this GPS. Including the DC Rainmaker review link.
> Looking for GPS for tail riding | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com)
> People used to make release/announcement threads about these things, but interest has waned.


Ah. I simply looked for a thread about this. That's how internet forums usually work over here. This is weird, but ok.



Dkayak said:


> Is this an indicator there’s an 840 coming soon? That’s my real interest.


That's exactly what I'm likely going to buy. 1040 is obscenely expensive and also way too big for me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Octopuss said:


> Ah. I simply looked for a thread about this. That's how internet forums usually work over here. This is weird, but ok.


Like I said, a few people used to be pretty dedicated to posting them. There was even a lighthearted competition to be first about any info. But the interest in doing so here on mtbr has fallen notably. There were generally only a few people who did it, anyway, because most ppl aren't _that_ interested in bike computers.

Now there's a lot more to keep track of. And people's preferred computers vary notably. Phones, smartwatches, fitness watches, Garmin, Wahoo, Hammerhead, etc. Most folks here follow DC Rainmaker if they're that interested in computers. That guy puts out better, more timely info about computers and sensors than anyone could come up with here on mtbr.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Just read DC Rainmaker review. While an 840 would be my preference, my 530 is starting to fail. It no longer navigates and is developing glitches, none of which are corrected with a factory reset.

I don’t care for the larger profile of the 1040 but will now consider it. I’ll need to see how it physically fits on my K Edge MTB mounts on steerer tube, pivoting with quarter turn mount over the stem. I don’t care for out-front mounts on MTB or fatty. Too exposed.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Harold said:


> . The solar part, a little bit. I've always wanted a little more battery life, and adding a solar screen definitely boosts battery life without making a chunkier device with a bigger battery. Unfortunately it adds notable cost. I wonder how much that would be on a non-touch screen.


The non solar has something like 45 hrs battery life, if that turns out to be real. For competitors like Wahoo and Hammerhead, that's a huge problem as one of the major complaints folks have with the Karoo 2 is dismal battery HH is going to have to re-think some stuff.

My Garmin Instinct 2 Solar watch can see a lot of added life if I use the watch in the sun. Standard run time for the Instinct is 26 day or so. I was 42 days last charge period. I would suspect the 1040 Solar will see the same kind of added life and that's a really nice feature for folks doing off road bikepacking or self supported touring. The price will be a complete turnoff though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Catmandoo said:


> The non solar has something like 45 hrs battery life, if that turns out to be real. For competitors like Wahoo and Hammerhead, that's a huge problem as one of the major complaints folks have with the Karoo 2 is dismal battery HH is going to have to re-think some stuff.
> 
> My Garmin Instinct 2 Solar watch can see a lot of added life if I use the watch in the sun. Standard run time for the Instinct is 26 day or so. I was 42 days last charge period. I would suspect the 1040 Solar will see the same kind of added life and that's a really nice feature for folks doing off road bikepacking or self supported touring. The price will be a complete turnoff though.


I got the distinct impression that _some_ of the max battery specs have to do in part with software tweaks that cut down on power consumption for super low power drain. But when running higher drain settings, it changes a lot. Settings such as the screen turning off, among others. When I'm on a typical ride, I'm going to have the screen on the whole time so I can see the time info I want. Sensors increase power consumption (some), and I've always got a wheel sensor, as a bare minimum. 

So I'd say that the stated battery life numbers are going to be the max, using the lowest power consumption settings. Most people's real-world use is going to differ, because most people don't use those settings. Endurance riders/racers will probably use those settings more when they're trying to squeeze as much life as possible out of the device.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

What I want to know is if the solar option can provide enough power to offset the battery once it starts to degrade. I have a edge explore and it’s just about dead in 3 hours now. DC rainmaker made it sound like the solar was kind of a joke.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, looks nice, I'd like, but not at the price! I was happy with my 1000 till it had issues (after 6 years) and got a 1030, which isn't the greatest...btu I like the size, so if i can get a deal on one one day will pick up.
But i will be getting a 955 as soon as they lob in down under, I do like my 945, but touchscreen, woot, love it. I miss my touchscreen from 610/620 sooo much.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

I’m seeing comments elsewhere from people saying they like the larger 1000 series on road bikes but not on MTB, where they prefer 500/800 series. I need one computer for everything and had been leaning toward a new 840 when released, but the 1040 has my interest now. Is there a reason it’s not right for MTB too? Trail Forks maps are difficult to use on my 530. I end up getting out my phone to navigate new trails.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Dkayak said:


> I’m seeing comments elsewhere from people saying they like the larger 1000 series on road bikes but not on MTB, where they prefer 500/800 series. I need one computer for everything and had been leaning toward a new 840 when released, but the 1040 has my interest now. Is there a reason it’s not right for MTB too? Trail Forks maps are difficult to use on my 530. I end up getting out my phone to navigate new trails.


I used to be ok with my 530/830, until my eyesight reached a certain point. Now a 1030 is perfect.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

Different preferences I guess. I think the screen is fine. I spend more time looking ahead on the trail than I do looking down at my stem. I just installed the mount on my bike today and installed the computer. It seems perfect to me! I will test it tomorrow.
Seeing everybody rant and rave about the 1030 series and how long they hold onto their computers, I figured while I could afford it I’d get the new 1040 solar and it can live in it’s me until it dies. By then I’m sure they’ll be even more fancy.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

So why didn't they release the 840 along with the 1040? I need a new bike computer for my MTB but not this humongous size.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Dkayak said:


> I’m seeing comments elsewhere from people saying they like the larger 1000 series on road bikes but not on MTB, where they prefer 500/800 series. I need one computer for everything and had been leaning toward a new 840 when released, but the 1040 has my interest now. Is there a reason it’s not right for MTB too? Trail Forks maps are difficult to use on my 530. I end up getting out my phone to navigate new trails.


It will depend on what people want I guess, I like the bigger size a lot. I've had a 1000, 530, 830 and 1030.
I didnt like the 530 at all, found the 830 really really good and perfect for mtbing, but the screen too small for the road, so sold it and got a 1030. if i had the money I would have kept the 830 for mtb as it is perfect, but I also dont have an iddue with the 1030 (or the 1000) for mtb, it not in the way...the only time I find things in the way is when I mount on the stem, so I always mount out front.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

The 530/830 came a couple of years after the 1030 so they may follow the same strategy for the 1040 as well.

I have a 1030 for road riding since I find the larger display useful to show more stats and map data but on the MTB I use the 530 since I don't tend to pay so much attention to the metrics while riding and I find the physical buttons easier to use with bigger gloves than the touchscreen. If I could only have one it would be the bigger unit but prefer having the smaller 530 which feels like it fits better on the stem than the 1030 rather than out front mount I use on the road bikes.

Some of the body energy measuring features sound like they could be useful on the 1040 but I can't really see much reason to upgrade from a 1030? The solar feature is certainly not going to be useful in Scotland.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

I like a larger 1030 for all my riding as I want a larger screen to view the maps. I have mounts on my mt. bikes that install on the stem cap so the device sits over the stem, doesn't go past the bar very far. Seems pretty protected there. My road bike uses out front mounts, easier to see the device.


----------



## BSkinny (7 mo ago)

Catmandoo said:


> I like a larger 1030 for all my riding as I want a larger screen to view the maps. I have mounts on my mt. bikes that install on the stem cap so the device sits over the stem, doesn't go past the bar very far. Seems pretty protected there. My road bike uses out front mounts, easier to see the device.


Which mount are you using on your mtn bike?
Thanks,


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Did Garmin omitted trailfork from this new model?

I don't see it on its website 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

BSkinny said:


> Which mount are you using on your mtn bike?
> Thanks,


Something I got on Amazon, I have 2, they install on the stem cap, are hinged and place the device smack over the stem. Might have been these.









Amazon.com: Best Tek Garmin Stem Mount, Stem Mount for Garmin Computer, Adjustable Black : Electronics


Amazon.com: Best Tek Garmin Stem Mount, Stem Mount for Garmin Computer, Adjustable Black : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

Picard said:


> Did Garmin omitted trailfork from this new model?
> 
> I don't see it on its website
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


It’s on there. I downloaded it in the IQ store. Used it on the trails as well.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone has the 1040 already? Does is have a faster CPU?


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Of course it has faster CPU. That's a really weird question.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Is there a comparison video or some benchmark comparing the 1040 and the previous version? I'd like to see how fast it goes through the options and how fast it is exploring and scrolling the map. That should give a good indication.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

sergio_pt said:


> Is there a comparison video or some benchmark comparing the 1040 and the previous version? I'd like to see how fast it goes through the options and how fast it is exploring and scrolling the map. That should give a good indication.


Seems fluid to me but it’s the first one I’ve ever used. There’s no lag in it.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is the 1040 worth the investment? What do you guys think? 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Picard said:


> Is the 1040 worth the investment?


To me it is too much money for something that has a (generally) short life cycle. I get ~3 years out of a Garmin before the battery gets so bad that I need to upgrade. That is $100 a year for a 5 series and $200 a year for a 10 series.

If I was getting more life out of them I might consider one.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Picard said:


> Is the 1040 worth the investment? What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


I’ve been very pleased for several reasons . . . larger display, battery life at least doubled, much better GPS accuracy, new stamina estimate, and more. The value depends on what you have today. My 530 developed a glitch that impaired navigation or I might have waited for an 840 (glad I didn’t though). Even without that catalyst it’s a very nice upgrade.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

The 1040 setup is very easy. It directly transfers your activity profiles, screens, setup, and sensor pool directly from your old Garmin and does so very quickly. Ready to ride in minutes.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

How long does battery last? 4yrs? 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Picard said:


> How long does battery last? 4yrs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


We’ve never had a battery issue with our previous 510’s or 530’s (9+ years total). I assume Garmin uses the same lithium battery technology found in competitor’s models, cell phones, etc and probably lose some capacity with age. There are YouTube videos showing how to replace the battery and batteries for sale online, even by Walmart, for $25-35, so there’s apparently a need at times. Our iPhones are 4 years old and show 85% of max/new capacity.

I’ve found Garmin to be pretty willing to step up and offer reasonably priced rebuilt units for problems long after warranty. They offered one for $135 for my 530 when they couldn’t resolve its navigation glitches. It was 3+ years old by then, so I gave it to a friend who didn’t care about turn-by-turn and we scooped up the 1040’s. Years ago Garmin sold us a reconditioned 510 for my wife’s problem after a similar time . . . about 100 bucks IIRC. We’ve found their tech support to be very helpful, as well as very accessible (minimal wait times).


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

How accurate is trailfork map on Garmin? Does it work in dense forest? 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Picard said:


> How accurate is trailfork map on Garmin? Does it work in dense forest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


Accuracy is all dependent on what kind of GPS signal the device is getting. The TF routes are usually tracks ridden by other people using X brand GPS/phone and uploaded. If you have a decent GPS signal, then accuracy is very good. If the signal is poor, you wont be where the map says it thinks you are. GPS signals can be poor in heavily wooded areas and in canyons, etc..... the satellite signal is weak to begin with. This is one reason a lot of mt. bikers add a speed sensor to the bike, it overrides the GPS generated speed and distance data. Makes the track more accurate.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is the Garmin mount secured enough to hold 1040. I often hear stories of people losing their GPS on the trails. 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Picard said:


> Is the Garmin mount secured enough to hold 1040. I often hear stories of people losing their GPS on the trails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


Impossible to lose it if you loop the lanyard around the bar. I use a K-Edge stem mount, Lanyard/tether is included with the head unit. How to Install the Tether on an Edge Cycling Computer | Garmin Customer Support


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Dkayak said:


> Impossible to lose it if you loop the lanyard around the bar. I use a K-Edge stem mount.


What lanyard? 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Picard said:


> What lanyard?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk








How to Install the Tether on an Edge Cycling Computer | Garmin Customer Support


Garmin Support Center is where you will find answers to frequently asked questions and resources to help with all of your Garmin products.




support.garmin.com




Included.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Edited the post, sorry. Wasn’t even aware of the lanyard for years until a friend showed me his. Mine was still in the box!


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I've never had a bike computer fall off from just riding around - even on chunky trails. They have come off in crashes, but then you have a pretty small search area and I've always found them.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Dkayak said:


> How to Install the Tether on an Edge Cycling Computer | Garmin Customer Support
> 
> 
> Garmin Support Center is where you will find answers to frequently asked questions and resources to help with all of your Garmin products.
> ...


OK. I wasn't aware of it 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah i have used a 1000 or 1030 since around 2014 adn had neither just fall off.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

It’s literally *impossible* to lose it If you use the included lanyard. Well, you could lose it if your bike is stolen or ridden into a lake. The 1040 also has an aluminum quarter-turn mount on the back, replacing the plastic ’cam’ on previous models.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Dkayak said:


> It’s literally *impossible* to lose it If you use the included lanyard. Well, you could lose it if your bike is stolen or ridden into a lake. The 1040 also has an aluminum quarter-turn mount on the back, replacing the plastic ’cam’ on previous models.
> View attachment 2004787


I can't recall how many bikes I've lost after riding them into lakes....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wayold said:


> I've never had a bike computer fall off from just riding around - even on chunky trails. They have come off in crashes, but then you have a pretty small search area and I've always found them.


Depending on where you mount the computer, you might bump it with a knee and rotate it enough to pop off the mount (or break the tabs on the computer, or the mount insert).

I think that's the only non-crash method I've seen. But where I ride, if the computer pops off in a crash and the computer winds up in the leaf litter next to the trail, you may not find it for a very long time.

Been using lanyards on mine for long enough that I wear the lanyards out and have to replace them.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

wayold said:


> I've never had a bike computer fall off from just riding around - even on chunky trails. They have come off in crashes, but then you have a pretty small search area and I've always found them.


I remember holding onto a friend on a bridge who was reaching into the ice cold water below to retrieve his after a crash. I started using the lanyard after that day.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Misplaced my 1030 so new 1040 on the way this week. Anyone using a silcone cover for it and have a suggested link for one? 

Amazon has a couple no name brand versions for around ~10$ US.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

HEMIjer said:


> Misplaced my 1030 so new 1040 on the way this week. Anyone using a silcone cover for it and have a suggested link for one?
> 
> Amazon has a couple no name brand versions for around ~10$ US.


Some users report the 1030 cover fits the 1040 “reasonably well” despite dimensional differences. This raises the question of which generic covers sold for the 1040 are actually 1030 covers? We got covers directly from Garmin to ensure the best fit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I got a generic cover for my wife's old 520 after her garmin one got shredded. honestly I think it fits better than the garmin ones (I still have one on mine, but it's starting to tear and will have to replace it sooner rather than later). and the garmin ones are no longer available that I could find.

my wife's generic one is a bit thicker and and more protective. it also wraps around the device a bit better so it doesn't peel away as much. this makes the buttons a touch more difficult to press, but not by a big margin.

I personally wouldn't hesitate to get a generic silicone cover. it's essentially a sacrificial protective cover, so unless the generics are less protective, I don't think it's worth spending a bunch for them.


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

This is what I use and it fits like a glove.









Amazon.com: SHUAXI Screen Protector for Garmin Edge 1040/1040 Solar Gps (3+1pack) and Silicone Case Cover,Tempered Glass Film Anti-Scratch High Definition Full Coverage : Electronics


Amazon.com: SHUAXI Screen Protector for Garmin Edge 1040/1040 Solar Gps (3+1pack) and Silicone Case Cover,Tempered Glass Film Anti-Scratch High Definition Full Coverage : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## NormS (2 mo ago)

austin_bike said:


> To me it is too much money for something that has a (generally) short life cycle. I get ~3 years out of a Garmin before the battery gets so bad that I need to upgrade. That is $100 a year for a 5 series and $200 a year for a 10 series. If I was getting more life out of them I might consider one.


 is there no way to replace the battery if or should I say when it goes bad?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

NormS said:


> is there no way to replace the battery if or should I say when it goes bad?


there's a way, but it's not like replacing a couple AA batteries.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I bought a 1000 in 2014, I only stopped using when the power button broke, resurrected when I broke my 1030 in 2021 (which I got in 2019) and used it for a while until the power button totally broke last year (from having little screwdriver poking it on. Battery was still fine at that point. GF has a 530 that has been going fine since 2019, no battery issues.


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

mik_git said:


> I bought a 1000 in 2014, I only stopped using when the power button broke, resurrected when I broke my 1030 in 2021 (which I got in 2019) and used it for a while until the power button totally broke last year (from having little screwdriver poking it on. Battery was still fine at that point. GF has a 530 that has been going fine since 2019, no battery issues.


How'd you break the 1030 if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Ha as much as I proclaim that I run a big computer on an out front mount and have never broken it... had a total brain fade moment, over the bars and landed on my face and computer, so broke the mount, the mounting tabs on the computer and smashed the screen, so got a crash replacement.
Also scratched up my 945 watch... and apart from replacing helmet, and a cut lip,nothing else was was tocuched.


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

mik_git said:


> Ha as much as I proclaim that I run a big computer on an out front mount and have never broken it... had a total brain fade moment, over the bars and landed on my face and computer, so broke the mount, the mounting tabs on the computer and smashed the screen, so got a crash replacement.
> Also scratched up my 945 watch... and apart from replacing helmet, and a cut lip,nothing else was was tocuched.


Whew man!
Glad you're ok!

I have my 1040 mounted where it just barely hangs over the bars, and I never can get the thought of accidently smashing that big pretty screen out of my head 😂.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

mik_git said:


> Ha as much as I proclaim that I run a big computer on an out front mount and have never broken it... had a total brain fade moment, over the bars and landed on my face and computer, so broke the mount, the mounting tabs on the computer and smashed the screen, so got a crash replacement.
> Also scratched up my 945 watch... and apart from replacing helmet, and a cut lip,nothing else was was tocuched.


So glad you escaped injury!

The K-Edge mount holds it further back. Some mounts attach directly over the stem cap, but make accessing that bolt tougher. The 1040 went with aluminum mounting tabs. Hopefully they’ll do the same when they release the 540/840.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

NormS said:


> is there no way to replace the battery if or should I say when it goes bad?


Well, there _is_ a way, but it is not easy, nor cheap. Lower volume, small, specialty devices are often designed around specialty batteries.

The other issue is the buttons, not interested in getting this one fixed because it would be more than just the battery - so a new one is a better option.


----------

